# Game 24: Clippers @ Nets--12.20.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 24
Los Angeles Clippers @ New Jersey Nets**
Tuesday December 20th, 2005
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WBBR
Nets Record: 11-12


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.7</td><td>22.2</td><td>13.1</td><td>19.2</td><td>3.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.7</td><td>8.4</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.7</td><td>3.6</td><td>1.3</td><td>4.0</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>4.9</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.0</td><td>.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.3</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Sam Cassell*</td><td>*Cuttino Mobley*</td><td>*Chris Kaman*</td><td>*Quinton Ross*</td><td>*Elton Brand*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>17.1</td><td>15.7</td><td>8.5</td><td>5.6</td><td>25.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.6</td><td>5.0</td><td>7.9</td><td>3.5</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>3.1</td><td>.7</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.6</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Chris Wilcox*</td><td>*Shaun Livingston*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>4.5</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.9</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>.3</td><td>5.0</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Clippers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 22.2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Elton Brand 25.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 8.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Elton Brand 10.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.7</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Sam Cassell 7.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.04</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Sam Cassell 1.04</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.13</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Elton Brand 2.61</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Zeljko Rebraca 55.3%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 51.7%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Corey Maggette 38.2%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 90.9%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>James Singleton 92.9%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>13-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>11-12</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>10-14</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>6-17</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>5-20</td><td>8</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>19-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>14-11</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>13-12</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>14-8</td><td>5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>13-9</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>13-9</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>12-11</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>11-12</td><td>8.5</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a


*Upcoming Games:*
January 25th, @ LAC​


----------



## Aurelino

Is Magette out?


----------



## Noodfan

There is no reason for us to lose since this game


----------



## Petey

AND now we face the 1st place LA Clippers.

Weird to read that huh?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Aurelino said:


> Is Magette out?


 He didn't play the last game. I think something with his foot.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> AND now we face the 1st place LA Clippers.
> 
> Weird to read that huh?
> 
> -Petey


 even though its been that way most of the season, it still sounds strange


----------



## Dooch

Guard Elton Brand and Sam Cassell. Double-team them if you have to. Do not let these two guys get hot. Corey Maggette? Box-out Chris Kaman and do not let Kaman get going on the rebounding part. Kaman's rebounding leads to his scoring. Watch Shaun Livingston off of the bench and we need to come out like we did against Golden State forcing turnovers and shooting well. Force the other team to become frustrated. Lets win this one boys!


----------



## VC_15

Guys is it me? But i really think no one on the clippers tea can stop our 3? cassel? too slow for kidd? Quinton ross on Rj? RJ would eat him up? who's their SG on vc?...


----------



## Dooch

VC_15 said:


> Guys is it me? But i really think no one on the clippers tea can stop our 3? cassel? too slow for kidd? Quinton ross on Rj? RJ would eat him up? who's their SG on vc?...


I agree with you. Our backcourt will do better than the Los Angeles Clippers' backcourt. Their SG is Cuttino Mobley, I think. We will still have frontcourt issues with arguably one of the best PF's in the league this season in Elton Brand. I do not know who Lawrence Frank is going to put on Elton Brand, I would put Jason Collins. Let Nenad Krstic go up against Chris Kaman. Elton Brand must be contained, we should double team him. Must play stellar defense again in this one.


----------



## Brolic

oh no they're not gonna stop the run 3 in a row at CAA


----------



## Phenom Z28

Elton Brand will probably own the Nets front court.

Carter will make Mobley look silly.

Cassell and Kidd are usually a stalemate.

Whether or not Maggette will play will be a huge factor in the game too.

I think RJ might end up with a couple season highs in this game...


----------



## Dooch

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Elton Brand will probably own the Nets front court.
> 
> Carter will make Mobley look silly.
> 
> Cassell and Kidd are usually a stalemate.
> 
> Whether or not Maggette will play will be a huge factor in the game too.
> 
> I think RJ might end up with a couple season highs in this game...


Agreed. As long as the New Jersey Nets come out of all of this with the victory. Must continue to add "W's" in the win column and get back atop the Atlantic Division.


----------



## Aurelino

I was looking at Brand's game-by-game stats, and he's not had a bad game snce Nov 4th (the second game of the season). He's been amazingly consistent otherwise. Also remarkable is the fact that he has the highest efficiency rating per game in the league.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/elton_brand/game_by_game_stats.html


----------



## Vinsane

Dooch said:


> Guard Elton Brand and Sam Cassell. Double-team them if you have to. Do not let these two guys get hot. Corey Maggette? Box-out Chris Kaman and do not let Kaman get going on the rebounding part. Kaman's rebounding leads to his scoring. Watch Shaun Livingston off of the bench and we need to come out like we did against Golden State forcing turnovers and shooting well. Force the other team to become frustrated. Lets win this one boys!


what about mobley


----------



## Vinsane

VC_15 said:


> Guys is it me? But i really think no one on the clippers tea can stop our 3? cassel? too slow for kidd? Quinton ross on Rj? RJ would eat him up? who's their SG on vc?...


Yeah but there bigs will humiliate ours and i expect mobley to be on vince he gives vince problems look for vince to be in foul trouble, cassell WILL score more points than kidd so the question is not how slow cassell kidd is but whether kidd can control cassell, i don;t know much about ross. We cannot take any game for a joke we mst win it is a must


----------



## GM3

We have no one to stop Brand so we need to stop their shooting. Run run run and I think we have a good chance at this.


----------



## Starbury03

Just to let you know Q Ross is a very good defender and I dont see how RJ is gonna tear him up, but he probably will be on Vince. He will slow down who ever he guards but Mobley cant stop either one and Cassell cant guard Kidd. The Clippers need Kaman and Brand to play good help D.


----------



## eddymac

I hope we win this game, we need to develop a rythem because we will be going on the road afterwards to play against orlando and Miami.


----------



## Dooch

Vinsane said:


> what about mobley


I forgot about Cuttino Mobley, you do not have to worry about him that much on the defensive end. I would worry about Cuttino Mobley more on the offensive end and focus on shutting down another shooter. We need to play stellar defense like I said before. Cuttino Mobley can shoot the ball, so we need to be continuously contesting shots and forcing tough shots for them. Grabbing rebounds, and establishing the fastbreak and the transition defense.


----------



## Jizzy

Cassell always kills the Nets. Guard him tightly. He's like the key to the engine.


----------



## pridefish

Its still hard for me to understand why anyone is a Clippers fan. If you live in L.A. why not be a Lakers fan? They play in the same place and the Clippers have done nothing their entire history. I could understand if they were in a different part of the city so they had a different fan base. I can't think of another team like them in any sport, but I guess they are finally having some success.


----------



## GM3

pridefish said:


> Its still hard for me to understand why anyone is a Clippers fan. If you live in L.A. why not be a Lakers fan? They play in the same place and the Clippers have done nothing their entire history. I could understand if they were in a different part of the city so they had a different fan base. I can't think of another team like them in any sport, but I guess they are finally having some success.


That could be said for the Nets/Knicks. 



> Just to let you know Q Ross is a very good defender and I dont see how RJ is gonna tear him up, but he probably will be on Vince. He will slow down who ever he guards but Mobley cant stop either one and Cassell cant guard Kidd. The Clippers need Kaman and Brand to play good help D.


Quinton Ross isnt exactly a shut down guy. We need to run, if were gonna win this we need to run.


----------



## Botchla

i dont like what the purple and gold represent in recent history: arrogance and rich people, and don't like how they play. i started being a clippers fan two years ago because they never give up and the tickets are cheaper, and the announcers are better and the players don't think they are above the fans.


----------



## Starbury03

Ask Iverson about Q Ross, he is one of the better defenders out there on the wings. That all he basically does.


----------



## GM3

Starbury03 said:


> Ask Iverson about Q Ross, he is one of the better defenders out there on the wings. That all he basically does.


The same Iverson who scored 28 points, dished out 10 assists, got 5 steals and lead the sixers over the Clips?


----------



## Noodfan

I am so happy to will be able to watch this game.


----------



## Jizzy

Is this game nationally televised or something?


----------



## Starbury03

Yeah and about 20 came in one quarter when Ross was sitting out.


----------



## qross1fan

Grandmazter3 said:


> The same Iverson who scored 28 points, dished out 10 assists, got 5 steals and lead the sixers over the Clips?


 yeah just ignore the fact that Iverson scored 20 of his 28 points(71%) while Ross was sitting out for a rest


----------



## Jizzy

qrich1fan said:


> yeah just ignore the fact that Iverson scored 20 of his 28 points(71%) while Ross was sitting out for a rest



Isn't Ross like 6'4? RJ and VC are 6'6 and 6'7 respectively.RJ should murder this fool.


----------



## qross1fan

jizzy said:


> Isn't Ross like 6'4? RJ and VC are 6'6 and 6'7 respectively.RJ should murder this fool.


 Yao's 7'6

Elton Brand is 6'8

but Yao didn't murder EB? I didn't know height determines who's better :whoknows: 

btw Ross is 6'6


----------



## Jizzy

qrich1fan said:
 

> Yao's 7'6
> 
> Elton Brand is 6'8
> 
> but Yao didn't murder EB? I didn't know height determines who's better :whoknows:
> 
> btw Ross is 6'6




:laugh: :yes: Ah cmon man. Yao and Brand are a different story. Who knows maybe Ross will do a nice job :thinking: But I think RJ will just be to much for him.


----------



## pridefish

Grandmazter3 said:


> That could be said for the Nets/Knicks.


Different stadium, different state.


----------



## Vinsane

i think we will lose
i'll be surprised if we win


----------



## Krstic All-Star

If we see more Padgett and less Uncle Stiffy we'll be fine


----------



## Sad Mafioso

The Clippers are to the Lakers what the WhiteSox are to the Cubs.

I've always liked the Clippers more than the Lakers. It was just a matter of time before they could figure it out(really took much more time that what I figured, but an innept owner will do that that for ya!)


----------



## agilic

> That could be said for the Nets/Knicks.


No it can't. The Nets play at CAA in NJ and are called the New Jersey Nets. The Knicks play in MSG in NY and are called the New York Knicks. However, both the Clippers and the Lakers play at the Staples Center and are called Los Angeles.


----------



## GM3

agilic said:


> No it can't. The Nets play at CAA in NJ and are called the New Jersey Nets. The Knicks play in MSG in NY and are called the New York Knicks. However, both the Clippers and the Lakers play at the Staples Center and are called Los Angeles.


Yes and fan support has worked out so well for the nets this way. Most people in the NY/NJ area are Knick fans. Ever gone to a game at CAA when they host the Knicks? Half the arena explodes when they score.


----------



## VC_15

qrich1fan said:


> yeah just ignore the fact that Iverson scored 20 of his 28 points(71%) while Ross was sitting out for a rest


\

Ross wont be able to stop vince... even Iggy said that the guy he had most trouble with is vince.. and iggy is 6'9!!!!!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good luck tonight guys...

I really want to see Jersey win this one, and although the Clips are a good team, the Nets lately are finally playing the way they should be playing, and also the game's at home which always helps....

I have confidence in the big 3, especially my man Jason, so it should be a great game, and a great W...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Vinsane

Where is everybody


----------



## GM3

Tip Off soon and Announcing is: Marv Albert and Marc Jackson.


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## GM3

Clips win tip

Brand scores, just pushes our frontline around.

Vince scores

2-2


----------



## Vinsane

expect collins and nenad to be in foul trouble


----------



## GM3

Brand is fouled, Collins

Brand Makes 2-2.

4-2 Clippers.


----------



## GM3

Offensive foul, Krstic

Cassell misses

Carter pull up and scores

4-4


----------



## GM3

Brand scores again.

Travel by RJ

Brand misses

Krstic scores on a sweet one from Kidd

6-6


----------



## Petey

I HATE THE MTA.

Left work at 4:30... home now.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Cassell misses

Krstic scores againf rom Kidd

8-6 Nets


----------



## Petey

Grandmazter3 said:


> Brand scores again.
> 
> Travel by RJ
> 
> Brand misses
> 
> Krstic scores on a sweet one from Kidd
> 
> 6-6


WOW. Krstic is on fire. Kidd finds him again.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Mobley misses

RJ draws the foul, Kaman


----------



## GM3

RJ makes 1 of 2.


----------



## GM3

Kaman called on travel

9-6 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Some GREAT D.

Kaman travels.

Carter finds an open RJ!

Nets got it offensively.

Cassell misses, Carter board, fouled.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

RJ wide open hits

11-6 Nets

Loose ball foul on Kaman


----------



## GM3

Collins with a dunk, didnt see that coming.

13-6 Mets


----------



## Petey

WOW even Collins WITH A BIG DUNK!

RJ with the assist.

Clippers time out.

Hey Grandmazter3, how was your commute home?

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Collins with a dunk, didnt see that coming.


Wow! Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## GM3

Petey said:


> WOW even Collins WITH A BIG DUNK!
> 
> RJ with the assist.
> 
> Clippers time out.
> 
> Hey Grandmazter3, how was your commute home?
> 
> -Petey


It was good, I live in Jersey lol. One of my cousins is still waiting down in Penn Station though, hes been there for 2 hours.


----------



## GM3

Mobley misses a 3

Krstic misses

Mobley hits a sweet J.

13-8 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Mobley bricks the 3, Clippers deflect the ball out of bounds.

Carter to RJ to Krstic to Kidd to Krstic and misses.

Nets first misss after 6 straight.

Mobley converts.

Nets 13-8.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Grandmazter3 said:


> It was good, I live in Jersey lol. One of my cousins is still waiting down in Penn Station though, hes been there for 2 hours.


It is a zoo down there.

Krstic converts, Ross answeres.

Who else had to depend on the MTA today?

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krstic scores on a fast one.

Q. Ross hits 

Foul on Ross

Kaman blocks Carter, Collins recovers thougha nd Carter lays it up

Mobley hits back

17-12 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Foul on Ross.

Collins active... board, to Carter, converts.

17-12, Nets.

Brand misses, Kidd pushing.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Nets Miss

Clips Miss

Collins hits a wide open shot

Brand scores

19-14 Nets


----------



## Petey

WOW, RJ to Collins, Collins hits.

It's our week!

Collins falls over, Brand converts.

19-14.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Ah maine.


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, foul on Brand...

See?

Brand who has 8 points now has a foul... As I said the guards can help mask our big man weaknesses by driving themselves.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter draws the foul, Brand

Carter hits both 

20-14 Nets.


----------



## GM3

Clips TO

Kidd pulls up and scores

22-14 Nets


----------



## Petey

Nets with the steal, Kidd pulls it up and hits a 3.

22-14.

Under 4 to play.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Let's do this thing. I am king.


----------



## GM3

Bad call, Mobley draws foul on Kidd


----------



## GM3

Mobley hits both

Carter tough shot and scores

24-16 Nets

Mobley responds

24-18 Nets


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Let's do this thing. I am king.


 Carter doesn't think so as he hits again.

Carter drives, misses, loose ball, Carter dives... Clippers keep it.

Kidd board, Clippers kick ball.

Nets up!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter misses

Brand misses

Kick ball on Clips

Time Out nets.

24-18 Nets.


----------



## Jizzy

That's it.


----------



## GM3

Nets are running and no suprise here we are playing good.

We need to put Mobley out of a sync and Carter is on fire.


----------



## GM3

Turnover Nets

but Nets get it back with the offfensive foul on Clips


----------



## Petey

Vaughn subs for Kidd.

Mobley with the steal.

Krstic takes a charge.

Wilcox?

Not a good way to show off the skills!

-Petey


----------



## The One

Clippers 18 Nets 26

Nets inbound
Nets turnover

Clippers steal
Clippers turnover

Nets inbound
Nets score


----------



## GM3

Robinson knocks one down

26-18 Nets

Mobley misses

Robinson misses a 3


----------



## Petey

Robinson in for Krstic, Murray in for Carter.

Robinson drains it.

Mobley fades.

Krstic board...

Robinson misses a 3.

Brand scores and fouled by Robinson.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Clippers 20 nets 26

Clippers score and foul


----------



## The One

Clippers 21 Nets 26


----------



## GM3

Brand scores and gets fouled

The Inspector is in

Brand hits

26-21 Nets


----------



## Vinsane

Why is Murray playing


----------



## GM3

RJ cant hit

Mobley cant hit

Offensive foul on RJ


----------



## Petey

Jefferson with the elbow... called on the foul.

26-21.

Hey McCarthy checking in!

-Petey


----------



## The One

Clippers 23 Nets 26


----------



## The One

Clippers 23 Nets 26



End of first


----------



## GM3

Clips hits

26-23 Nets

Robinson doesnt shoot in time, idiot

1.3 Left and Clips Miss

3 Point lead by Nets.


----------



## squaleca

this is regular season fine take carter out but man if this happens in the playoffs ill choke frank!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Actually shot clock violation on Robinson, but Clippers can't hit.

Brand 11, Carter 9.

Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Petey said:


> Actually shot clock violation on Robinson, but Clippers can't hit.
> 
> Brand 11, Carter 9.
> 
> *Nets up 3.*
> 
> -Petey


They should have been up by eight at the end of first


----------



## mjm1

The One said:


> They should have been up by eight at the end of first


give the ****ing bench a break


----------



## Speez

Kidd and Carter go out and we lose our lead like always. Is our bench cursed? We bring in offensive mind players for our bench and they can't score for ****.


----------



## Petey

Where is everyone?

Still stick in NYC?

Damn MTA!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Murray misses, Cassell board.

Clippers with a 3 guard set.

Livingston drives, foul on Cliffy.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Where is everyone?
> 
> Still stick in NYC?
> 
> Damn MTA!
> 
> -Petey


Here! Present! :wave:


----------



## mjm1

i swear to god if frank doesnt put the starters in NOW I'll murder.


----------



## GM3

Murray cant hit

Livingston draws foul, Robinson

hits one

26-24 Nets


----------



## The One

Clippers 24 Nets 26


----------



## Vinsane

Whose on the floor for us


----------



## The One

Clippers 24 Nets 28


----------



## GM3

Nets get it back and Miss but Tip in by Robinson

28-24 Nets

Brand scores with a sweet pass by Livingston

28-26 Nets


----------



## Petey

Vaughn shoots, misses, Padgett with a deflection, Vaugn shoots, misses, Robinson with a back hand flip.

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC

Murray
Robinson
Jefferson
Vaughn
Padgett


----------



## Petey

Livingston with the nice move to Brand... hits.

Clippers with an odd man advantage and turns it over.

Carter in for RJ.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Nets lose ball, bad in bound

Clips lose ball

Carter in for Rj

Carter cant hit


----------



## Petey

Another Clipper turnover.

Padgett misses, Jackson fighting HARD for the board.

Good show.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Clipper turnover

Nets miss

28-26 Nets

Mobley cant hit 3

and Vagn hits

30-26 Nets


----------



## Petey

Mobley misses the 3, Robinson with the board, hands to Vaughn, Vaughn suprises the Clippers going all the way.

Nets up 4.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

This is not cool.


----------



## GM3

Cassell cant hit

Carter hits a 3!

33-26 Nets


----------



## Petey

Brand to Cassell, misses, Nets board, Carter for 3!!!

Carter with 12 now.

Nets up 7.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Vaughn called on foul

Time Out by clips


----------



## Jizzy

Nets are the hottest.


----------



## GM3

Nets up 7

33-26

and Ross hits

33-28


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Nets are the hottest.


 Haha, your mood changes make me laugh Jizzy.

Ross hits.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Kidd should be coming back


----------



## Petey

Carter and McCarthy... LOL

Carter drives and fouled.

Good things happen when you drive!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd checking in for Vaughn!

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

anyone have a radio feed??????????


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Kidd checking in for Vaughn!
> 
> -Petey


Thank God. But Vaughn played well. Go Nets!!


----------



## GM3

Carter draws foul 

hits both

35-28 Nets


----------



## Petey

Where is Vinsane?

Carter pushes it to 35-28.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

WOW...

Clippers turnover... Krstic to Carter, Carter DRIVES again...

Fouled!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Clips lose it and Carter running!

Carter draws another foul

goes for 2 and hits both 

37-28 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Where is Vinsane?
> 
> Carter pushes it to 35-28.
> 
> -Petey


I'm here


----------



## Petey

Carter makes it 37-28!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Man, if we had Michael Jordan on this team.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> I'm here


Not interested in the game?

McCarthy converts...

Another Clippers foul.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

WM scores, 37-30 Nets

Padggett good for 3

40-30 Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter creates for Padgett as Carter was double team...

a 3!

40-30!

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> WM scores, 37-30 Nets
> 
> Padggett good for 3
> 
> 40-30 Nets


Go Scotty!!! 

Go Nets!!


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Not interested in the game?
> 
> McCarthy converts...
> 
> Another Clippers foul.
> 
> -Petey


Yeah I have been here talking 
I am interested in every game when vince plays and has big nights


----------



## squaleca

if VC scores 30 be 3 games in a row i count 25 in 24 min as scoring 30!!!


----------



## Petey

Livingston playing great ball, converts.

Clippers foul on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Livingston scores

Carter draws another foul, side-out though


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> Yeah I have been here talking
> I am interested in every game when vince plays and has big nights


 Ah, haven't seen any of your posts.

Carter with the board, long pass to RJ, RJ hits!

Carter's 4th assist.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter misses

WM misses and sweet dunk by RJ from a good pass by VC.

42-32 Nets


----------



## Petey

Ross misses, Kidd taps back to the Clippers.

Nets playing HARD D.

Nets 42-32.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Clips offesnvie board

and miss, but Livingston gets a steal, Kidd knocks it out

TO


----------



## Jizzy

I really hate timeouts.


----------



## NJ+VC

I hate living in Canada, and having my NBA League pass screwed up and not being able to watch any nets games :boohoo: 

oo unless they play Toronto, then its on tv :angel:


----------



## Petey

Brand posting on Krstic, misses, Krstic board.

Nets slow it down.

Krstic has done a better job getting the ball to Kidd.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter is fouled going at the hoop...

Foul on who?

Brand please?

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Brand misses

Carter draws another foul 

Nets playing good because of Motion Offense or Petey's Porn Avatar?


----------



## Petey

Carter pushes it to 44-32.

Foul on McCarthy.

Clippers let Livingston bring it down.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter hits both.

Cassell hits a long 2

44-34 Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Hey Petey, does your search really work?


----------



## Petey

Cassell from deep.

Hits.

44-34. Nets need to stay on him.

RJ misses the 3.

Krstic with the loose ball foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Watch out for cassell


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Hey Petey, does your search really work?


 No, but it will soon.

Livingston over Krstic.

He has 5 now.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Loose ball foul on Krstic

Livingston Hits

44-36 Nets

Kidd cant hit 3


----------



## GM3

RJ gets the shot and the foul


----------



## Petey

Krstic to Collins, to Kidd, misses...

After the Clippers play.

Kidd to RJ, whips by Livingston, foul on Cassell, but finished.

RJ hits.

RJ has 8.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

It's funny when Cliffy plays. He makes me laugh when he husltes and tries hard at every position.


----------



## GM3

47-36 Nets

Cassell hits (please put someon on this guy, ive seen him break out and kill teams)

Nets Miss

Cassell hits again

47-40 Nets


----------



## Petey

And Sammie hits.

Cover Cassell, he's getting comfortable.

Nets turn it over.

Cassell with the pull up.

Nets up 7.

Good time out Frank.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vince havin a good half


----------



## Vinsane

Someone better check cassell because he will make you pay


----------



## Jizzy

Ah mayne, Cassell can get hot fast. I sure as hell hope we don't let him score like 30 in the second half. But I doubt it, he isn't the same Cassell as before.


----------



## GM3

Collins misses

I dont like this tempo

Brand Misses, in and out

Carter way off, but Clips give it back


----------



## Petey

RJ and Carter back and forth Collins takes the shot, board by Brand.

Collins with the board on the other end.

Carter with the 3...

Wilcox kicks it out of bounds LOL

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

That was our play out of the timeout a collins jumpshot


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, with the floater... But see he is leaning in, not fading.

Foul on Collins.

Nets up 9.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter nice floater, hits

49-40 Nets

Collins fouls, brand

Brand hits 1 of 2

49-41 Nets


----------



## Petey

Brand misses the 1st.

Brand hits the 2nd.

Nets up 8.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Haha, I love it. I sure as hell wish I can watch Nets games. Freakin Dish network.


----------



## Petey

Carter to RJ for 3... misses.

Collins with the board.

Striped out of bounds, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Nets go go go ......... we must go to winning streak.


----------



## GM3

RJ misses a wide open 3, but Collins gets the Offensive board.

Kidd for 3 and hits!!!

52-41 Nets

Foul on Collins (3rd)

Brand goes to the line for 2


----------



## Petey

Carter to Kidd for the 3!

Carter 20+ points... 5 assists?

Robinson in for Collins.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Carter to Kidd for the 3!
> 
> Carter 20+ points... 5 assists?
> 
> Robinson in for Collins.
> 
> -Petey


all he need is a board for a good game


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Haha, I love it. I sure as hell wish I can watch Nets games. Freakin Dish network.


 YES out on the Dish Network?

Brand pulls it to 52-43.

Robinson board.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Brand hits 1 of 2

52-42 Nets

Krstic gets fouled


----------



## Petey

Nice play by Krstic... fouled by Wilcox.

Frank running on the floor.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses the 1st.

Krstic hits the 2nd.

Nets up 11.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Hard foul

Krstic hits 1 of 2

53-42 nets


----------



## Vinsane

Cleveland left Utah
Milwaukee losing to Spurs


----------



## Petey

RJ with a peice of it... Nets steal.

Robinson dumps it down... RJ chances it down!

RJ hits.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Petey said:


> YES out on the Dish Network?
> 
> Brand pulls it to 52-43.
> 
> Robinson board.
> 
> -Petey



Nope, damn Dish Network doesn't provide YES, I think. Goddamit, I wanna watch Nets games.


----------



## GM3

Sweet steal by RJ and RJ finishes it

55-42 Nets and another Clipers tunrover and RJ hits again

57-42 nets


----------



## Jizzy

This is Nj nets basketball.


----------



## GM3

Nets lead by 13 going into the half, lets keep this up.

Good play all around even by Collins, Go Nets!


----------



## Petey

Petey said:


> RJ with a peice of it... Nets steal.
> 
> Robinson dumps it down... RJ chances it down!
> 
> RJ hits.
> 
> -Petey


 AND AGAIN...

Robinson to RJ.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Good half by the nets Vince will probably score 30 so I'm happy hope he gets another board but we have to get the win this game looked like more of a half court game. Was It?


----------



## justasking?

Nice half by the Nets!!!! Everyone played well! :banana: 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

Carter leads the team in points assists and is tied with 2 others with rebounds


----------



## Intense Enigma

Great first half,shooting over 50%.run,run,run,go NETS.


----------



## Vinsane

Anyone know what happened to that guy that said Vince was out for the season


----------



## amaru

21-3 fast break points at the half,LET'S GO NETS!!!


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:



> Anyone know what happened to that guy that said Vince was out for the season


 What?

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter15Nets has been quiet since the Nets have been winning lol...

I found this interesting, Clips have made NO 3 point shots in the game so far...keep it up Nets!


----------



## Jizzy

Run!!!!!!!!! and shave everything.


----------



## Mogriffjr

you guys want Wilcox?

8 minutes, and 2 personal fouls is what he has...


----------



## Petey

Clippers steal.

Mobley brings it down.

Ross drives and hits.

57-46.

Get pumped guys!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

HAHAHA...

Cassell to Ross, step and a half...

BLOCKED BY RJ FROM BEHIND.

Mark Jackson, "lil game of HAND BALL!"

Kidd fouled by Cassell

Krstic hits.

4-6, 9 points.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Collins board, to Kidd, to Krstic, Clippers kick ball!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

They double on Carter... to Krstic, and Krstic HITS!

Carter... 6 assists?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Cassell steps into 1.

Misses, Collins board.

Clippers kick ball.

This is not soccer... damn LA *******es!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

It gets deeper and deeper.


----------



## Petey

Krstic, back tap by Collins, Nets new clock.

RJ turns it over as his pass is deflected.

Brand converts on the block.

7-12, 19 points, 7 boards.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Brand hits

61-48 Nets

Carter misses, what a bad shot


----------



## GM3

Mobely hits and 1, we dont needs this.


----------



## Petey

Carter with the tough angle.

Mobley with the scoop shot and hits, while he's fouled.

Nice play by Cassell.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Nets calling TO.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Come On Nets!!!


----------



## Jizzy

I'm getting really bad feelings that the Nets will let the paper Clips get back into the game. It's either that or you guys aren't pumped up.


----------



## Vincanity15311

we can't lose this after that first half.. that wud be wrong..


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> I'm getting really bad feelings that the Nets will let the paper Clips get back into the game. It's either that or you guys aren't pumped up.


 I know, no one is excited here Jizzy.

What is up with that?

-Petey


----------



## GM3

10 Point lead

61-51 Nets, we need some energy, Come on guys, GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

RJ to Carter in the block, SPINS, fouled by Brand.

His 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Petey said:


> I know, no one is excited here Jizzy.
> 
> What is up with that?
> 
> -Petey



Well it is a Tuesday, not much excitement in that. School's tomorrow so that sucks. But we are beating a good team, everyone should be exstatic.


----------



## Petey

Carter goes 1 of 2.

Nets up 11.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter gets fouled, Brand (2nd)

Carter makes 1 of 2

62-51 Nets

Foul on Kaman(3rd)


----------



## Petey

Kaman backs down Krstic, misses, fouls Krstic, team rebound.

Kidd to RJ, to Carter....

Carter drives and flips it in.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter hits another sweet hook

Mobley hits a sweet one

64-53 Nets


----------



## Petey

RJ on Mobley, and a turnaround.

Hits.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

You want some excitment:

N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## Vincanity15311

i missed the first half.. did that ross kid guard VC or RJ


----------



## Petey

Kidd dumps to Carter, Carter spins... goes at the net, fouled by Ross, his 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon man, the nets will not lose this game.


----------



## GM3

Carter gets fouled, goes to the line

He hits both

66-53 Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter hits both, Nets up 13!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Nets goes to a Zone, Sam shoots, Kidd board.

Carter over Kaman going glass.

LOL

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Cassell misses

Carter hits a tough one

68-53 Nets

Foul on RJ(2nd)

side out, Clipps


----------



## Petey

RJ called for his 2nd foul.

RJ is upset.

Livingston in for Ross.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Mobley's shot is waived off, Nets 3 second D.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon guys get pumped up. This is one of the best teams and we are controlling them. Cmon man, get excited.


----------



## Petey

Sammie hits the T.

Clippers going to Brand?

They should.

Kaman misses, Carter board.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Foul on Nets, Collins

Cassell hits T

side out clipps

Kaman misses

Carter draws the foul on Mobley(2nd)

68-54 Nets


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

n-e-t-s Nets Nets Nets


----------



## Petey

Mobley drives, throws his body into Mobley and converts!

WOW!

To the line.

Hits the 1st.

2nd!

Nets up 16!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

NETS ARE FREAKING BACK BOYZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!

what great stuff...


----------



## GM3

Carter hits both

70-54 Nets

Livingston Hits

70-56 Nets


----------



## Petey

Mogriffjr said:


> NETS ARE FREAKING BACK BOYZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what great stuff...


 Livingston responds.

Carter drives, but out of bounds.

Good attempt.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Yi-Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy :banana:


----------



## Petey

Mobley drives, Collins board, fouled...

Clippers over the limit with 5:38 to go.

See what driving does?

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Collins fouled, Clipps over the limit so Collins will shoot 2

He hits 1 

Time Out Clipps


----------



## justasking?

Are the Clippers over the limit in fouls? How many so far?


----------



## justasking?

Oh okay, Clippers over the limit.

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Jizzy

This is what I'm talking about bwoys.


----------



## GM3

A bit over 5 remaining, as Petey said: Driving


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter is still half-amazing, half-man, only nuts want him go.


----------



## Petey

Collins makes it 71-56.

Kaman with the board.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC has 29pts btw...


----------



## Petey

Brand called for the offensive, foul on Collins.

Brand has #3!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Collins misses 2nd

71-56 Nets

Brand Offensive Board and offesnive foul on Brand(3rd)

Nice!!


----------



## Jizzy

This is how the Nets should have been all season. Anyone feel me?


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits

Collins is fouled by Cassell

So Collins will shoot 2 again


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

jizzy said:


> This is how the Nets should have been all season. Anyone feel me?


I feel You


----------



## Petey

That was RJ to Krstic off the double.

RJ has 5 assists, Carter and Kidd have 7.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

74-56 Nets

Side Out Clipps

Brand hits a crazy one, 2 guys on him.

74-58 Nets.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I'm remembering how all the projections were that Kaman was going to be a solid fantasy center, and was listed above Nenad in most rankings. HAH!

Nenad: 13 pts, 3 reb, 1 stl, 1 to
Kaman: 0 pts, 3 reb, 1 blk, 1 to

Hhhhmmmmm


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> This is how the Nets should have been all season. Anyone feel me?


 Yup yup, Brand strokes it from outside.

Nets 74-58.

Kidd misses?

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

jizzy said:


> This is how the Nets should have been all season. Anyone feel me?


I agree with you on that one jizzy

Go Nets!! :banana:


----------



## Petey

Kidd board, passes to Carter, back to Kidd.

To Krstic, fouled by Kaman... his 4th.

Sammie and Kaman go at it.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:
 

> This is how the Nets should have been all season. Anyone feel me?


this is what we expect to Nets.


----------



## GM3

Kidd misses

Clipps miss and Kaman fouls Krstic

Krstic goes to the line

Hits 1 of 2

75-58 Nets


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits as it bounces on several parts of the rim.

And now misses.

Nets up 75-58.

McCarthy in!

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Kidd board, passes to Carter, back to Kidd.
> 
> To Krstic, fouled by Kaman... his 4th.
> 
> *Sammie and Kaman go at it*.
> 
> -Petey


What happened there Petey?


----------



## Petey

Wow McCarthy with a long 3.

Krstic misses the coverage.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Krstic backs down McCarthy, and is fouled.

Nets with tons of Free Throws to much less by the Clippers. 

Carter out, Vaughn in.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Brand called for traveling as he hits a pretty running jump hook.

Nice move by Krstic but doesn't covert.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Traveling on Brand

Krstic misses a nice post, damn

Ewing scores on the backdoor cut

75-63 Nets


----------



## Petey

Livingston in the post to a cutting Ewing.

Vaughn misses.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Mobely scores and back to 10 point lead we need to stop this run

75-65 Nets


----------



## Petey

Mobley gets inside, and Frank with a good time out.

Nets up 10.

8-1 Clippers run.

Under 2 to play in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

We really should take advantage of those FTs. Come on Nets!!!


----------



## Petey

Sorry Sammie and Krstic go at it.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Nets with 1 FG in the last 5 minutes.

Drive guys?

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Kidd hits a 3!!!

Ewing scores and gets the foul

damn


----------



## Petey

Kidd with a LONG 3 off the pass and the clock is coming down.

Copying Carter with the shot off 1 leg.

Ewing hits and is fouled.

*******!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Vaughn called on the foul.

No one else watching?

Where are VC_15 and Hbwoy?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Oh god.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Vaughn, and Nets up 12.

Nice play.

Robinson called on the foul.

Brand at the line.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Ewing hits the FT and lead back to 10

Vaughn Hits 

80-68 Nets

Robinson foul, Nets over the limit, Brand to the line


----------



## GM3

Kidd misses the 3

Clipps will hold for final shot

WM hits a 3 

80-71 Nets

Ewing steals it but misses

We need some offesnse again.


----------



## Petey

Clippers making it exciting at the end.

Clippers down 9?

15-6 run.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

What happened to jefferson carter will have to come back give him 2 more points we must outscore the clippers in the last period


----------



## GM3

Nip/Tuck starts in 30mins, Lets finish these guys off quick, dont make me choose!


----------



## Jizzy

Ah ****. Cmon man.


----------



## GM3

9 Point lead to start quarter

Brand misses

and Vaughn gives it away

Livingston misses


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Ah ****. Cmon man.


 What is going on?

Nets winning so guys stop posting?

Clippers game thread only has ~50 less posts and they have like 25 people less in the forum.

Carter in for Kidd, long 2.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter hits a long 2

82-71

Brand misses, offensive board, travel on Mobley


----------



## Petey

Mobley backs down RJ, RJ steps away, Mobley called on a travel... LOL

-Petey


----------



## amaru

VC must be agressive like start of the 3.quarter..


----------



## justasking?

Come on Nets!!! Lets get this one!!!


----------



## GM3

Vaughn gives it away again

Rejected by RJ!!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311

Omg Rj!


----------



## Jizzy

I agree with you Petey. It's a really strange thing. This is a great team and you'd think people would be going crazy and posting stuff but it's been the opposite.


----------



## Petey

LOL

Clippers with the steal... Clippers with the advantage again...

BLOCK BY RJ!

SAVE BY VAUGHN!

ROBINSON or some Net is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Jefferson sure is turning the ball over a lot


----------



## squaleca

lets trade VC now!!! morons!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

why are we turning the ball over so much


----------



## Petey

Clippers with the steal.. McCarthy fouled by Vaughn... AND CARTER WITH THE SLAP AWAY.

Not a block as there was a foul, but good play.

... sorry, GREAT PLAY.

Guys with alot of energy out there.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

jizzy said:


> I agree with you Petey. It's a really strange thing. This is a great team and you'd think people would be going crazy and posting stuff but it's been the opposite.


Well I can't watch the game so what am I supposed to post? wait..........

N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## GM3

Robinson gets fouled, WM

Side out Nets

Carter loses it, fastbreak but Carter hacks him.

McCarty makes 1 of 2

82-72 Nets


----------



## Vinsane

squaleca said:


> lets trade VC now!!! morons!!!!!!!!!


shut up


----------



## Petey

Jefferson drives and he's fouled.

Foul on Brand.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Who's on the floor for us guys?


----------



## Petey

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Well I can't watch the game so what am I supposed to post? wait..........
> 
> N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


 Wait, why can't you watch champ?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Who the freak is Mcarthy?


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Petey said:


> Wait, why can't you watch champ?
> 
> -Petey


I live in the Philadephia Area.


----------



## NJ+VC

justasking? said:


> Who's on the floor for us guys?



RJ
Carter
Vaughn
Cliff
Padgett


----------



## Vinsane

justasking? said:


> Who's on the floor for us guys?


Jefferson, Carter, Robinson, Vaughn, Padgett


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

This can't be right? Jefferson knocked down 2 stright free throws :biggrin:


----------



## GM3

Defensive 3 on Nets

They Hit FT 

84-73 Nets

Side Out Clips

Recjected by Robinson

and Carter with a nice move but misses

Cassell makes it

84-75 Nets


----------



## Petey

3 second violation...

Cassell hits the free throw.

Robinson with the BLOCK!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

When Nets do good, less complaining...it's weird how that works...lol...


----------



## justasking?

NJ+VC said:


> RJ
> Carter
> Vaughn
> Cliff
> Padgett


Thank you NJ+VC.

Lets go Nets!!


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, blocked by Kaman.

Cassell with the pull up.

Padgett misses.

Robinson with the board.

Where is Kidd?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Bring back kidd to restore order


----------



## GM3

Cassell misses

Robinson misses, enough 3s!!!

Kaman misses

Time Out Nets

Friendly Play by Mobley, Carter


----------



## Petey

Robinson misses, Nets decide to do nothing?

Weird...

Oh k, Carter brings it up court, guys walking off the court?

Yeah before the time out.

Carter should had scored...

Only 2 Clippers playing D.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

I'm about to go to sleep, I'm relly tired.


----------



## justasking?

Frank, please bring back Kidd... now..


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

They should put Kidd in, Clippers could sneak up on us if were not to careful.


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Who the freak is Mcarthy?


 Former Knick and Celtics.

Another words, loser.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

We are outrebounding them 35-29.

Next game @ Orlando, should be a good one.


----------



## Petey

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> I live in the Philadephia Area.


 Ah gotcha champ, Mogriffir is from Philly, or is now right Mo?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

The Kidd is back


----------



## Petey

Kidd AND Krstic are checking back in.

Carter OFF GLASS.

Contested too!

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Kidd back in finally!

Carter off the glass 

86-75 Nets


----------



## justasking?

Vinsane said:


> The Kidd is back


Thank God. 

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Petey

Livingston drives and is fouled.

He hit?

-Petey


----------



## GM3

No, hits 1 of 2 FT's


----------



## Petey

Nets with a 34 second violation after like 20 passes.



-Petey


----------



## GM3

Shot Clock Violation

86-76 Nets


----------



## Petey

Nets up 10, 7 to play.

Kaman with his first FG.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Kaman hits 

cuts the lead to 8

Krstic with a nice move scores

back up to 10


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, Krstic spins and hits.

Carter has 8 assists now.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

McCarty that freak is killing us, I hated him in green and I hate him in blue


----------



## Petey

McCarthy with a season high, has 13th.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Ross cant hit, loose ball foul on Carter

88-80 Nets


----------



## Petey

Ross drives, misses, Carter over the back... his 2nd?

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC

yep 2nd foul, getting a little to close for comfort now


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> shut up


it's just a sarcrasm.


----------



## GM3

Petey said:


> Ross drives, misses, Carter over the back... his 2nd?
> 
> -Petey


Yes


----------



## Vinsane

I just saw some of the game on Coast to Coast


----------



## Jizzy

Ah no, Cmon man. You're letting Mcarthy keep the Clips in this game?


----------



## squaleca

u guys make me sick your always complaining about the refs!!! i mean come on 34 second shot clock!! give me a break!!!! what do u want the nets to have a 10 point lead before the start of the game??


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Ah no, Cmon man. You're letting Mcarthy keep the Clips in this game?


 Are guys away studing?

This is 1 exciting game you people are missing!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Cassell for 3... misses.

Carter board.

How close to a triple double is Carter?

-Petey


----------



## GM3

5:30 Remaning, Nets lead by 8

Cassell misses 3, thank god

RJ hits

90-80 Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter to RJ.

Hits.

9th Assist?

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Come On Nets!!!!

Lets go!!!


----------



## Petey

Brand misses, Nets tap it to Brand.

Krstic takes a charge as Kaman backs him down.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Petey said:


> Are guys away studing?
> 
> This is 1 exciting game you people are missing!
> 
> -Petey




Yeah, it's one odd thing. It's a Tuesday, that's why.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

I saw some of the game on Coast to Coast, looks like a very slow game.


----------



## NJ+VC

carter has 6 rebounds, 9 assists..so hes 1 assist and 4 rebounds off


----------



## Petey

Ross with his 4th.

Clippers foul again.

4th team.

Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Offensive board, but Offensive foul on Kaman, good call.

Ross called for foul, non shooting

Nets mIss

Cassell misses, Clipps foul.


----------



## NJ+VC

clips in the penalty with 4 left


----------



## Petey

Clippers callled on a delay of game.

Kidd to Collins, picked off.

Livingston misses, Krstic board.

Carter brings id down, posts...

to Krstic, to RJ, to Kidd, to Carter. to the fade and HITS!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Bad Pass, Turnover Nets

Livingston misses

Carter fades and hits!!!

92-80 Nets

Carter with 35.


----------



## Vincanity15311

that was interesting.. good work RJ


----------



## GM3

and RJ with a steal and a break dunk, NICE!!!

94-80 Nets

Livingston goes to the line.


----------



## Petey

Clippers turn it over...

AND RJ with the break on the DUNK!

Jefferson himself has 10 fast break points.

Foul on Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Wow anyone ever hear Mark Jackson that excited?

Marv just told him to calm down!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Livingston hits both

94-82 Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter in the post, but misses.

Out of bounds, last touched by the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

2:23 Left, lets finish this. Frank better not even think about pulling the big 3 out.


----------



## justasking?

Come on guys!!! Lets hang on to this one!!!

Go Nets!!!


----------



## GM3

Kidd steals, foul on Livingston

damn he broke a great dunk.


----------



## Petey

Kidd picks it off, pass to RJ... What a pass.

RJ is fouled.

Clippers over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

RJ hits both

96-82 Nets


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Grandmazter3 said:


> Kidd steals, foul on Livingston
> 
> damn he broke a great dunk.


Are you Joking, or was he about to dunk?


----------



## Petey

Grandmazter3 said:


> Kidd steals, foul on Livingston
> 
> damn he broke a great dunk.


 Would has been Kidd's 10th assist.

Nets up 14.

RJ hits both.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

WM for 3 and misses

under 2 remaning.

Foul on WM, Nets will shoot 2


----------



## Petey

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Are you Joking, or was he about to dunk?


 RJ would had been free for a dunk...

McCarthy misses after Mobley's pass.

McCarthy picking up his 5th.

McCarthy is filling up the stats book.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Krstic goes 1 of 2.

Kidd comes out, RJ out... Carter out...

Nets up 15.

1:42 to play.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

This was Carters first game where he shot good from the floor and the free throw line


----------



## Vincanity15311

Big Win!


----------



## Vincanity15311

can i call this a turnaround yet?


----------



## GM3

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=226502

Vote for the Player of the Game


----------



## Petey

Clippers miss, Vaughn brings it down.

...

Benchs clear.

Murray and Zoran in.

McInnis too.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

with this bench :dead: , the Clips might get back into this


----------



## Vincanity15311

Vinsane said:


> This was Carters first game where he shot good from the floor and the free throw line


didnt he go 15/21 against sum team.. i forgot which game


----------



## Petey

Hey look, Yaroslav Korolev comes in.

What garbage minutes, Nets better break 100!

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

Vinsane shut the **** up!!


----------



## Petey

McInnis drops it in.

Foul on who?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Come on go for a hundred


----------



## Petey

Last Nets shot... Zoran misses.

DAMNIT.

Clippers run out the clock?

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Whats the score guys? Time?


----------



## Vinsane

squaleca said:


> Vinsane shut the **** up!!


What?


----------



## Petey

Singleton with a slam.

Nets dribble out the clock.

Nets win 99-85.

Damn, missed 100.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

justasking? said:


> Whats the score guys? Time?


99-85 Nets 
Game Over


----------



## justasking?

Yeah baby!!!! Nets win!!!

What a good game from the team! VC had a spectacular night. 

Go Nets!!


----------



## GM3

Sweet!!

Nets Win and now I get to find out who the Carver is!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

I'm dancing with joy

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> What?


squaleca and Vinsane, you two guys are fun.


----------



## NJ+VC

Big three with;

63points, 21rebounds, 24assists, 4steals, 3blocks. While shooting 21-40 from the field (53%) and 18-21 from the line (86%)


----------



## Vincanity15311

i'll take the bobcats and wizards losses if it meants gettin this ship sailed in the right direction


----------



## Intense Enigma

HUGE victory by the nets. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Jizzy

Game Over, The Nets are starting to change over. About time becasue we thought this team needed a makeover.


----------



## justasking?

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_213.gif' alt='Go Team' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_213.gif' alt='Go Team' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_213.gif' alt='Go Team' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_213.gif' alt='Go Team' border=0></a>

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_7_24.gif' alt='Wave' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_7_24.gif' alt='Wave' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_7_24.gif' alt='Wave' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_7_24.gif' alt='Wave' border=0></a>

Nice win !!!! Go Nets!!!


----------



## amaru

like j.kidd says if we run and play agressive we can win all matches.we are on a 3 game winning streak with playing agressive and fast break points.


----------



## Ras

Impressive win tonight. Vince is actually starting to show some effort again, he's been playing very well. Props to him for that.


----------



## Charlie Brown

I hope tonights game sends the Clippers into a free fall. :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Charlie Brown said:


> I hope tonights game sends the Clippers into a free fall. :banana:


 :yes:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Congrats guys, great win....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------

